# Shelldweller Fry Survival



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

I have a 46 gallon tank, the one in the My Tanks section. After noticing the lack of activity from my Multies that I added to replace all of my lost occies, I changed the aquascape. I cleared a section to the left of the tank of rocks and placed shells there instead of across the front. The change was almost immediately appreciated by the multies. The large male began protecting the area, and they went to work digging and landscaping to their liking. Today, i noticed about a dozen fry near a shell in the back of the tank. 

The question? What chance do any of the fry have to survive.

Stock list is as follows.
6 Paracyp. Nigripinnis (adult)
4 N. Multies (1 sure male, 3 small) (unsure of sex)
1 Telmat. Vittatus(spelling?) (lg male)
1 A. Compresscips (2-3 in)
2 Albino Bristlenose Plecos
2 Syn. Petricola (small 2 in max) (or I guess lucipinnis?)
Just how good are these parents? I think the Petricola's and the Altolamp. are the main worries.
Any thoughts?


----------



## Multies (Mar 9, 2007)

multies are good parents, but they might have a hard time guarding the fry.
the petricolas would try to eat them at night. 
the telmatochromis vittatus male would also try to get some fry as well.

you could get rid of the vittatus and the synodontis. that just gives the comp. im sure the multies could handle the compressicep. the paracyps arent a problem. multies can handle them as well.

you could try to isolate the rock work from the shells so that the multies can see whos coming or not.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

stacking your shells helps too: the multies will chose lower level shells to breed in that larger fish can't get to.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Having kept all of the fish in your list in with multifasciatus at one point or another, I can tell you your biggest worry by far is the Synodontis.

Now, the wildcard for you is that your Telmatochromis and Altolamprologus are singles, and I've rarely found those to work out well in breeding type tanks. Fish that have a mate to attend to, and a nest, seem to focus less on fish outside of their breeding territory. Singles tend to wander more, and search for food. They might cause issues. Get them a mate, and you'll have fewer issues.


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

I thought as much. What a quandry. I bought the Vittatus as a pair, but the bond must have been broken when moved because he harrassed her to death, or I was lied to about their breeding. They were large already so I took their word for it. I started with three Altos. but soon found myself with one. I love those petricola's as well. Sigh. I guess this comes with the territory with a community setup.


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

Update: Fry Watch Day 2

The location of these shells may give these litlle buggers a chance. They are residing in the back corner of the tank, shell upside down, access only by going in to the egg crate and then under the shell. The male has thus far had success keeping the Petricola at bay. It may be a long shot, but I am cautously optimistic at this time. I am worried though, about food for the youngins.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

What kind of shell are these fish hiding under? Yesterday I watched one of my own comps actually pick up and move an apple snail shell into his own territory because there was ornatipinnis fry in it. Considering their delicate jaws, I was a little surprised. Not only that but the ornatipinnis male is about the same size as the comp. The second the male turned his back, the comp snuck in, blocked the mother, grabbed the shell and took off. It was pretty entertaining. I then stuck my arm in, grabbed the shell and put it back in its place lol. So much for his hard work!


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

re: food for fry....

my tiniest fry seemed to do well for the first few days with scroungable grunge from an "established" tank, then go on to baby brine shrimp or very small pieces of food.

If you have sand substrate, you could stir it up and get some grunge in the water. Also, sponge filter grunge (i used to add air powered sponges to a tank a few weeks ahead of anticipated fry rearing to get a good "colony" of grunge organisms (pretty sure I could just barely see protozoa in the grunge that came out of that filter, under strong light.)

Microworms would be a great fry food that you can actually grow.

also, there are dry fish protein globules called.... umm.... golden pearls I think that ocme in very fine sizes suitable for small fry.


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

oops, double post


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

triple


----------



## mikesl (Nov 12, 2003)

OOPS

sorry about that, my browser hung but I guess the post made it through (repeatedly LOL)


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmmmm.... I'll have to figure out exactly what kind the shells are. The comp is less than two inches so I don't think he can snatch and grab but who really knows, these fish amaze me all the time. I will try stirring the sand a bit, good suggestion!


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

I would say that my Comp is just over 2" in length, so it was pretty surprising! You can always try to turkey baste some brine shrimp right at their shell.


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

I think they are green and gold mouth turbo shells..


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

opcorn: Fry Watch, day 4:
So far so good. Not that I could ever get an accurate count, but it would appear most if not all of the fry are still there. However.....They are venturing furthur from the shell, which may eventually lead to their demise. So far though, my hopes are tempered.


----------



## exasperatus2002 (Jul 5, 2003)

Congratulations. sounds like alot of action going on in your tank. any pics?


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

No pics yet, yes the tank is abuzz with activity. A few fry have ventured in to another shell grouping being guarded by another multi (judging by the way this one interacts with the the mother over neutral grounds i believe to be female). There are at least 10 fry still so so far, so good.


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

Six days later, and still quite a few fry. I may be ok because after some extended watching of the tank, something I've been unable to do lately, it would appear that the Comp and Vittatus are too busy harassing each other in the rocks to seek out the fry. I am hoping to get a count during the holiday of how many fry remain. My question now is an opinion of their chances now that 9 days have passed and there are still fry in the tank.
Any thoughts?


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

As of yesterday, there would appear to be at least 7- 8 fry remaining. Man they are small, I hope we see some quick growth so that a few can make it. How long should it take for them to be a size where they would not really be viewed as food?


----------



## wedrnkbeer (Aug 6, 2005)

Down to 4 or 5. They are growing fairly quickly. Is there a size where the parents will just let them out on their own? Am I to continue typing to myself? :zz: Will our caped crusaders be dashed to bits?
Meanwhile, behind the facade of this innocent looking bookstore........

I think I may be in line for another brood from these guys as well. The other female has been landscaping like crazy, I think there is even a chance there will be eggs. Maybe some fry will make it when the numbers game favors them? LOL. I guess this is what it is like in the wild too huh?
Still mildly optimistic, but fading.


----------



## Darkside (Feb 6, 2008)

With luck you may have one or two that make it to adult size. Pics?


----------

